# 1976 Formula 23'3 Project



## Diverdon

This is my second Formula 233 and doing a rebuild on this one, it was first done in 1995 so needed to be update. New stringers & transom with Coosa Board, new motors plus a lot of other work. First couple of pics is what she looked like before this rebuild.


----------



## Diverdon

The good, bad & ugly


----------



## Diverdon

Work is being done by Kevin Hooks @ Hooks Marine 1-850- 982-0147 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diverdon

Coosa board stringers & transom going in


----------



## Diverdon

New 150 gal tank & work on the inside new battery boxes


----------



## Diverdon

Blasted bottom paint off & will re gel coat bottom back to slick 
New under water lights


----------



## Diverdon

getting it ready


----------



## Diverdon

Hope y'all like this


----------



## Diverdon

working on the bottom


----------



## Diverdon

more paint work


----------



## Diverdon

Windshield work & bottom is slick like new


----------



## Diverdon

looking good


----------



## Diverdon

Sides look great


----------



## Diverdon

It looks better in person


----------



## Diverdon

Its coming along


----------



## Diverdon

working on the inside being done


----------



## Diverdon

yellow is firehose on the bunks, works better than the carpet


----------



## Realtor

nice looking boat Don!!!!! BIG project!


----------



## Diverdon

2017 200hp Suzuki's go on


----------



## Diverdon

getting pics outside


----------



## Diverdon

getting closer


----------



## Diverdon

Its hard to see but put non skid on the bow, maybe I wont bust my tail on a wet deck.


----------



## Diverdon

Realtor said:


> nice looking boat Don!!!!! BIG project!


Thanks Jim
Hopefully it will be worth it in the end :thumbup:


----------



## H2OMARK

Wow what a job! New rubrail as well?


----------



## BananaTom

Nice looking!!


----------



## bigrick

That looks awesome. I wish I had the time to get into something like that. How many hours do you think went into the project?


----------



## Diverdon

It started back the end of Oct an Kevin is doing the work so not sure on the total hrs he has had other jobs also. Still not finished but getting close will be great & almost new boat. Cant find one that rides nicer than the old Formula's. Its a lot a do it but cant get anything close for the price.


----------



## Diverdon

Mike Ryan's tinted the windows


----------



## cody&ryand

boat looks great


----------



## Boat-Dude

Amazing work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diverdon

Added Seadek to floor & bolster pads
Thanks to Chris @ Castaway Custom he did a great job


----------



## WhyMe

Damn thing looks better than new. Very nice work. I can tell you love doing this, and with 200's on the back that boat will haul ass. Lol
Whyme


----------



## Diverdon

Thanks WhyMe 
I like the Formula bird on the floor
Most likely going to name her Seacret Formula


----------



## Diverdon

Did the dash & gauges installed


----------



## murfpcola

Do you know what kind of resin he used doing the stringers?


----------



## Diverdon

He used Vinyl Ester Resin


----------



## Diverdon

Put the boat back in the water for the first time yesterday, it was dam windy. Ran well just trying to break it in so far
4000 RPM - 32-33 MPH @ 2.8 to 3.0 MPG
54 MPH @ 6000 RPM


----------



## Realtor

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Great restoration. WOW!


----------



## polar21

Did you do the work yourself or did you have this done? Looks like Dog River in one of the background shots.


----------



## cody&ryand

that's bad ass


----------



## Diverdon

polar21 said:


> Did you do the work yourself or did you have this done? Looks like Dog River in one of the background shots.


Fiberglass & paint work was done by Kevin - Hooks Marine @ P'cola Shipyard(850-982-0147)
Motors - Nick's Creative Marine 
Seadek by Chris @ Castaway Customs 
:thumbup:
It's in Orange Beach - wolf bay & a canal down towards bear point


----------



## Diverdon

Realtor said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!


 Thanks Jim
will get it out this weekend so far it runs like a dream, good old heavy boat
:thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf

Nice! I've got a buddy that is thinking of buying an old Formula that is in really nice (restored?) condition. What do you think of the ride on these ol girls?


----------



## Diverdon

NoMoSurf said:


> Nice! I've got a buddy that is thinking of buying an old Formula that is in really nice (restored?) condition. What do you think of the ride on these ol girls?


The ride is Great, you will not get a new boat in that size that rides as good :thumbup:


----------



## Diverdon

New boat cover- 4 sections 1 front section - 2 side sections for easy enter without removing whole cover & 1 rear section


----------



## Diverdon

New Isinglass thought it would be nice on those cold & rainy days. Plus give a new look to a 40 year old boat.


----------



## Diverdon

NoMoSurf said:


> Nice! I've got a buddy that is thinking of buying an old Formula that is in really nice (restored?) condition. What do you think of the ride on these ol girls?


The ride doesn't get any better than the 23'3 Formula for a boat in that range rides like a very good 27' Onslow Bay


----------



## Diverdon

One more shot


----------



## Boat-Dude

Some of the best made boats, tuff as nails. Great job on this boat!!!


----------



## hjorgan

Nice resto, hope to see you on the water soon. Who did your eisenglass work?


----------



## Jason

Dang good looking work!!! Need to see more pics of the inside....


----------



## pcolapaddler

Very nice. In another lifetime, I worked at the local dealer for Formula Thunderbird boats. We sold them with Mercruiser I/Os.

Good boats. Mercruiser units were ok for their time - late 70's early 80's. Much better options now.

Sent from my Frankenphone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

I think I see this boat driving home.


----------



## Boat-Dude

pcolapaddler said:


> Very nice. In another lifetime, I worked at the local dealer for Formula Thunderbird boats. We sold them with Mercruiser I/Os.
> 
> Good boats. Mercruiser units were ok for their time - late 70's early 80's. Much better options now.
> 
> Sent from my Frankenphone using Tapatalk



Where did you work?


----------



## pcolapaddler

Marine Unlimited / Charlie Blanchard's Boat Pool on Fairfield Dr

Sent from my Frankenphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

Small world. me to.


----------



## capt.joe

Very Nice! I used to have a late 70's 27 ft formula. Loved that boat


----------

